# teething = painful nursing!?



## JustSo (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone else experience pain when nursing a teething babe? It's not quite biting, it's more like a painful latch and the whole nursing session can be quite painful.

DS is 10 mos and just cutting his two top teeth. Ever since they made their appearance, his latch has gotten quite sharp. WHen he initially latches on, sometimes it's a CHOMP! And then the subsequent suck is very strong, painful even. Sometimes it feels like little needles poking (like when your foot falls asleep), other times it feels like big needles!!

Any ideas why this is? or what I can do to fix? Like I said, I dont' think it's biting per se, but it's just a painful latch...

thanks...







:


----------



## JuneBugMama (Mar 31, 2007)

DS started teething at 7 months (bottom two), and just got all four top teeth in over the past month or so. Now that they're in, I can feel them when he nurses (not biting, but they're there and they're sharp), and it did hurt at first, but I guess I'm just so used to being bitten now I didn't really notice.
Sorry, I guess I'm not being very helpful but it does stop hurting after a while.


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

I get the same thing....it's like ds is scraping the tips of his teeth on me. I wonder if it's his position or something? It can be pretty uncomfortable, can't it. And it's frustrating since we've had such a good first year nursing with no pain involved. You're not alone!


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a biter







: but she's stopped biting for the moment. All that must have been terrible teething. But even now I notice her latch has changed and it took my breasts a few days to get used to the teeth being there. It doesn't really hurt anymore though.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

YES! DD started getting teeth around 4 months and every new tooth brought a new "ouch" to nursing for a few days to a week or so.

I figured it was due to having a sharp new tooth in the mouth rubbing against me, a change in how she was latching (since her gums were painful, then the new tooth was unfamiliar to her tongue), and just a general need to figure out all over again how to arrange everything. Usually things were fine after a few days. Or at least, fine till the next tooth came in!

Hang in there mama...maybe pull out a tube of Lansinoh or other nipple cream, break the latch if it get's painful and try a slightly different position, and remind your little one over and over to be "gentle" or "soft" while nursing. I found that if I could get dd settled better then it wasn't as painful so longer sessions on a single side helped during some of the worst teething...and a cold pack or hot washcloth can help after nursing (whichever feels better) if your little one has made the nipple area swollen/sore. If you do get a bite/cut wash it out really well and put a little breastmilk on the wound...older kiddos who are eating some solids have all sorts of interesting things in their mouths and while you're breasts are wonderfully used to these, little cuts and bites can get infected and hen you've got a REAL ouch!

Hope your babe and you) feel better soon!


----------



## cdmaze (Nov 15, 2005)

DD actually couldnt or wouldnt latch last night...she just screamed. Then she'd put her mouth on, but not latch, them scream some more. So sad.

In the past my other ones would do the wrong latch thing, and yeah- terrible pain. Don't stop though, that'll make it worse, and engorgement is never good.


----------



## happy & blessed (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes - my dd's latch is sometimes wrong, and it makes me reallly sore the next day. She did it when she was getting her first two teeth - it started about 2 weeks before the teeth emerged. She still sometimes bites down when she first latches on and then starts sucking.


----------



## JustSo (Apr 5, 2007)

whew! I'm so relieved it's not just me. At first, I thought I was alone. I tried googling painful latch or teething pain while nursing and didn't find anything except for the stuff that usually happens during the early days of nursing a newborn, not the later months of big baby/toddlerhood. Thanks everybody for the support. I'll give your suggestions a go and hope that it gets better...(or that my ladies toughen up!!)







:


----------

